# Impressive Descendant HYPP=N/N Good or Bad?



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Being N/N rules him out for any chance of having HYPP and/or passing it on if he were a breeding stallion. Impressive is still a very well respected name in the halter horse world. As long as he is Impressive and N/N, you should have no problems selling him down the line.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

N/N is the best he can be concerning any potential HYPP episodes. Meaning he *should* never have one.

As far as Impressive - it's an individual thing. My husbands "A" horse has Impressive on her dams side. We don't ride or compete the papers - just the horse.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Impressive bred horses....some love them and some wouldn't touch them even if n/n I have no problem with an n/n horse


----------



## coolnrulen (Sep 14, 2010)

Great thanks!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't mean to hi-jack, but just have a question, if a horse is N/N does that mean they *for sure* won't have any HYPP episodes or just that they _shouldn't _have any?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

kmdstar said:


> I don't mean to hi-jack, but just have a question, if a horse is N/N does that mean they *for sure* won't have any HYPP episodes or just that they _shouldn't _have any?


Won't. It means they do not carry the mutated gene.

*H/H *This status means that a horse carries a double copy of the defective gene and will pass at least one copy of the gene and the disease to 100% of it's offspring. 

*N/H*This status means that the horse carries one normal gene and one HYPP gene and statistically an N/H horse will pass the gene and the disease to 50% of it's offspring when bred to a N/N or non-Impressive bred horse. N/H to N/H cross will statistically result in 25% N/N progeny, 50% N/H progeny, and 25% H/H progeny.

*N/N *This status means that the horse carries two normal genes. It does not have the disease, nor can it be passed on.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks! I've started looking at appaloosas as a possible next horse and realized I have to keep checking for the HYPP status so I'm trying to learn more about it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm actually a huge Impressive fan. I like the look, the movement, even the attitude....

I think he's just one of those controversial dudes that people either love... or hate...


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have an N/N grandaughter of Impressive, 1998 Appaloosa mare. Her sire was N/H. I have not had any problems with her health and she is a great horse. I will definitely own another N/N Impressive bred horse in the future, and may breed this girl if I find the right stud and the market comes back up again.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

My little 2y/o boy is N/N. Has the most amazing movement for HUS, and he's a quick learner who has a forgiving nature but tends to be stubborn. Most Impressive bred horses I've owned have had a temperament like that.

Like people above said, you either love em or hate em.


----------

